# How to install/connect Samsung HTC550 to HLN617W



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

I I now have older equip and need some help.
I raed tyhe manual for HTC550 home thetarer and thought I followed directions. Manual list 3 ways to connect. 1 HDMI. Thetaer has HDMI but TV does not. I trie4d and HDMI to rca cable but it did not seem to work. 2 Compponent cables 3 Composite4 cables. I tried all 3 ethods but am missing something. I use red, blue, green PLUS re & white cables for component install. What steps do I need to follow after I plug in cables. I do have a sound bar hooked up. It works! Can I use both the sound bar and home theater system? If yes HOW?

Thank you.

Joe


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!!!  I doubt that your system will pass HDMI (digital) through the analog composite video (yellow RCA) to the TV. I searched the internet and found this; is it your system? It has a DVD player as part of the receiver. If all that you need is DVD to the TV then all that you need is an HDMI to the TV (IF it is the correct system).

What are you trying to connect? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying to connect Samsung HTC550 home theater to Samsung HLN717W TV.
I also have a dish satellite receiver.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Give the following a try - use a component video line and plug it in (method 3 here). Unplug the soundbar for now while maintaining the component audio connections to the HTC550. 

I cannot see a way to use the soundbar and the HTC550 at the same time from looking at the specs - hopefully, if someone else has used this before they will chime in.

Gary - that TV model has no HDMI connection so we cannot use the HDMI out from the HTC550.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

AMLFamily- You are correct; I actually noticed that before I wrote the first sentence ["I doubt that your system will pass HDMI (digital) through the analog composite video (yellow RCA) to the TV"]. 

I not sure why I suggested using an HDMI cable in the other sentence; a bit of self-contradiction?? Thanks for the catch. :dontknow:

Joer0194-sorry for any confusion that I may have caused!! :gulp:


----------



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just tried with the red,white,blue, green and orange cable but still no luck. I am frustrated!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe,

I am assuming you are getting no picture or sound at all from the DVD you are playing in the HTC550 - is this a correct assumption? Also, there looks to be a DVD and Blu Ray HTC550 - which system do you have?

According to the manual, there should have been a video cable provided. Is this the cable you are using to connect from the Video Out Jack (bottom right-most plug on the HTC550 rear panel) to your component video on your TV?


----------



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure whether reg or blue ray dvd. Video cable was missing. What type should it be?


----------



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not getting any sound or pic at all from system.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

joer0194 said:


> Not sure whether reg or blue ray dvd. Video cable was missing. What type should it be?


Just double-checked - the 550 is the DVD player and the 5500 is the Blu Ray player. Are you putting a DVD or Blu Ray disc into the player?

It looks to be a standard RCA cable - like this:











joer0194 said:


> Not getting any sound or pic at all from system.


For the video, try to use the composite video connection. If you have a cable as pictured above, use it to connect from the video out jack on the HTC550 to your TV - use the VCR 1 video input jack. Then, make sure your TV source is set to VCR 1 using your remote's MODE function. Connect the red/white audio connections here as well.

Odd that you are getting no sound - that does not run through the TV when playing a DVD when not using HDMI. Let's start there. Double check your speaker connections to make sure they are seated correctly and then make sure your HDMI setting is set to off.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Joe - just wanted to check in to see if you got a resolution.


----------



## joer0194 (Jun 29, 2012)

NOT YET !!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Just double-checked - the 550 is the DVD player and the 5500 is the Blu Ray player. Are you putting a DVD or Blu Ray disc into the player?
> 
> It looks to be a standard RCA cable - like this:
> 
> ...





joer0194 said:


> NOT YET !!


Did you try the suggestions from the post above?


----------

